# Craftsman 31cc model 316.798221 No Spark



## gs_jim (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a question about the ignition system on my craftsman 31cc 17" cut weedwacker. Do these models have points or what kind of ignition system is on these ? I couldnt get it running and just tested it for no spark. Please let me know as i have a jungle around our pool. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It just uses a magneto type ignition (coil and flywheel magnets). Did you use a spark tester to check it? Many times just looking for a spark in the plug gap or the 'ol "screwdriver in the boot to ground" method will not show a spark when there really is one.

Look up the model on Sears Parts web site and you can see an "exploded" view it. http://www3.sears.com


----------



## gs_jim (Aug 18, 2005)

I tested it with the plug and grounded it while cranking it.


----------

